# will a 96 SE-R LSD fit in my base 98 200sx?



## kilomattox (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello all, newb in town ready to start getting yelled at to SEARCH, however this is a specific question that I can't get a concrete answer to.

I own a 98 200sx with no frills... No power windows, locks, remote entry, fogs.. only thing "power" is the mirrors, and my driver's side doesn't work that great. I bought the car because it had strong A/C (#1 above all here in AZ), a 5spd tranny, and no mechanical problems besides a slipping clutch and the notorious seal leak of B14's. Some quick background for y'all

There is a guy across town who has a '96 SE-R he's parting out, and mainly I want the LSD from his car, but have been researching and found different answers.

1) Does the '96 have a LSD? most people say the '95 - '97 SE-R's have a LSD, and a couple people say only the 97 has it. I know i can just check by going over there, but scheduling and effort make me more inclined to just ask here and find out. 

2) Does the SE-R LSD bolt onto my Base 200sx with the same axles? or do i need to take his axles? ALso, true n00b question: if he has an automatic, does it still work with my 5spd?

3) How do i get to it and take it out?

4) Not LSD related, but can i take his wiring and whatnot for remote entry/fogs/power windows etc and transplant it to my car? cheap easy upgrades if i can


----------



## Necronomicon (Mar 27, 2017)

4) yeah most likely. The easiest would probably be to take the doors, there's a harness that goes into both doors.


----------

